# cheap 90gal noob set up



## nttlb (Apr 4, 2012)

sorry for the poor pics quality (cell phone pics)


----------



## nttlb (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## nttlb (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks pretty good, u did a good job on the stand


----------



## nttlb (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## nttlb (Apr 4, 2012)

this was a low budget tank. so far am pretty happy. thnx to the ppl i got such good deal on. 90 gal tank and stand and t5 light $100 from simonfish. $8 for 11 red jewel cichlids from verkion. $15 datnoid from ben. $45 bucks stump with mixed plants from pat canadian aquatics. extras are left over railing paint. pine wood board. new bulb. new aquaclear 110. new heater.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice dat, i want one.


----------



## nttlb (Apr 4, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Looks pretty good, u did a good job on the stand


Thanks =). Didn't really sand it down to well so it's kind of rough


----------



## nttlb (Apr 4, 2012)

jay_leask said:


> nice dat, i want one.


Thanx. Its very shy. Cute though, always go hide with one eye peeking out seeing what's going on


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice touch on the stand. I like the jelly fish


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice going. Good job on the stand! Great move from the ornament to the stump!


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

wow great stand and tank . Great job with the stand too.


----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

Hi, I am simonfish, nice job on the stand -it looks total difference now. Nice to know you have the tank look so nice.
What kind of gravel you're using, white gravel or coral sand?


----------



## nttlb (Apr 4, 2012)

gklaw said:


> Nice touch on the stand. I like the jelly fish


thanx. gf ordered it online and then i found some at local store...so i feel bad if i dont put her effort in lol. also they glow in the dark lol =)


----------



## nttlb (Apr 4, 2012)

thanx everyone for the comment.


----------



## nttlb (Apr 4, 2012)

simonfish said:


> Hi, I am simonfish, nice job on the stand -it looks total difference now. Nice to know you have the tank look so nice.
> What kind of gravel you're using, white gravel or coral sand?


its gravel. a member refer me to carib sea river island sand. its 1/4 or less smaller than gravel and its still thicker than regular sand, but i couldnt find any so i just ended up getting gravel. a worker at king ed she said she know what am talking about and shell try to bring in some soon, if u guys ever looking for some


----------

